# Implement question for Kubota M6800



## Spooler (Nov 10, 2020)

My wife and I just purchased 300 acres in West TN to use as recreational property. The purchase included a Kubota M6800 with a front loader. I sent it to a local dealer to have it checked out and the report is it has less than 350 hours and is in almost new condition. I also got a small box blade (not sure of the type or model) that isn’t as wide as the tractor. A family friend has a Woods BB700 hydraulic box blade he hasn’t used in 10 years and he offered to give it to me. Is this box blade a good size for that tractor? I will primarily use it to maintain roads on the property. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Spooler. I'd check t see what width the hyd box blade is. You don't really want one that is narrower than your tractor.


----------



## Spooler (Nov 10, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Hey Spooler. I'd check t see what width the hyd box blade is. You don't really want one that is narrower than your tractor.


The tractor wheelbase is 81” and the box blade is 84” so it looks like it checks that box! The one that came with the tractor maybe around 60”.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If he's giving it away, you can't loose!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Spoiler,
I believe you are confusing your terminology. Wheelbase is the measurement front to rear center hub to center hub. Width is measured center tire(tread) to center tire(tread).
You want the implement to be no less than the outside width of the rear tires. Tires themselves very by tread type and size. ...but that’s another story...B.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

BinVa said:


> Spoiler,
> I believe you are confusing your terminology. Wheelbase is the measurement front to rear center hub to center hub. Width is measured center tire(tread) to center tire(tread).
> You want the implement to be no less than the outside width of the rear tires. Tires themselves very by tread type and size. ...but that’s another story...B.


I was hoping that's what he meant. I'd hate to see the box blade hanging off the side of the tractor!


----------

